# 1998 Toyota 2.7 Engine Repair



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

How rapid is the hammering noise? Is it constant, like (not to be controversial) automatic gunfire? Or several seconds between bangs?
.
.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Seems to be about the same frequency as the rpm. Like a bang every rotation of the crank.
Increases with speed of engine.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Sounds like a rod knocking. You know what that means. Junk yard engine would be the best bet. Find out where the noise is with an extension to engine surface and press in you ear. When you get near the noise, you'll know it. If in timing chain area, take off cover to inspect. If it's a rod, you'll hear it on the oil pan.:vs_cool:


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> Sounds like a rod knocking.


Would you expound on what you mean by rod knocking.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A rod knock is kinda like a hammering sound deep in the engine.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would study how the chain tensioner works first and troubleshoot that and then the counterbalance.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> the counterbalance.


That is something to check but the sound seems to be coming from top of the engine in the valve area. But I will check.



> hammering sound


That's the sound but from the valves area. Going to listen again with one of those stethoscope things. Also going to listen to oil pan.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

hkstroud said:


> That is something to check but the sound seems to be coming from top of the engine in the valve area. But I will check.


I had a quick look at parts, it looks like there are a few things that could go south with the timing chain system.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Something that might or might not be significant. This hammering sound did not develop over time.. Apparently he loaned the truck to his son for moving one day. It came back with the hammering sound.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Rod knock is definitely a deeper and more base noise. 

Pull the valve cover and see if there is anything immediately visible under there.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

That sound in that video is identical to the sound I hear.
Kind of tell me what the problem is.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

hkstroud said:


> Something that might or might not be significant. This hammering sound did not develop over time.. Apparently he loaned the truck to his son for moving one day. It came back with the hammering sound.


Never loan anything out that can get a *ROD* thrown in it. Car, lawnmower, chain saw, go cart, motorcycle, Wife, daughter, :vs_no_no_no: That vid is a small engine rod knock. The connecting rod, which drives the piston, has too much clearance to the crankshaft. Keep starting it and it will come apart and may come out the side of block creating a hole. When they say blown engine, that's it. My opinion, the son hot rodded it and now a rod it hammering away. I see it all the time. You will either need an engine overhaul or and good use engine.:vs_cool:


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone for their comments. I think you have correctly diagnosed the problem.

I can relate this to P with a reasonable certainty and he can decide what to I'm just to DAMNED OLD to be pulling an engine.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

hk, just take it nice and slow and let someone else be the one to get under the truck and you should be ok. I can stand up for a while but getting under a car is what gets me. The days of pulling a trans without a jack are over for me, and I need to pull the one in my 4X4 Toyota.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Have his son do the grunt work. Get HIM under the car, get HIM to pull it. You supervise. Tell him it's a "teachable moment." It teaches him not to hot rod the engine in dad's work truck.

Oh, and get the son to pay for it all. He works, you drink beer and supervise.


----------

